
Show HN: We built a DApp, an Ethereum address book with private chat. No ICO :) - hayeah
https://keymesh.io/
======
hayeah
We are a DApp team in China, and it took us about 3 months to build KeyMesh,
an Ethereum address book with private chat. We are super excited to share it
with the Ethereum community!

KeyMesh is a decentralized address book for Ethereum accounts. You can use it
to prove on Twitter that you own an account, and search for other accounts
using Twitter names.

Using KeyMesh you can send money and messages to verified Twitter names,
instead of long addresses.

And we did it without funding or ICO

\------------------------------------------

You'll need desktop Chrome & MetaMask. Mobile is not yet supported, sorry.

The BETA runs on the Rinkeby network, and you can get free test ether from the
faucet.

